# Undergravel thoughts



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I recently got an undergravel filtration system to go in my 30 gallon tank to help my Penguin 125 cope with the load. I also got a powerhead for one side of the filter, but I got to thinking: What does a powerhead actually help? All it does is make water go through the gravel faster, not actually filtering anything. So this is what I did... I went out and got some carbon and put about 2 inches of it down the tube that my powerhead was sitting on. Then I put the powerhead guard on top of the tube and stuck the powerhead on it. Turned it on, and blamo. It works. My thought process tells me that it was a good idea and it will help with the filtration. Anyone else have any thoughts about the idea?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

How are you going to get the carbon out? besides ripping the ugf out.
Ugf are biological filters not ment to clean debris. Current helps the good bacteria reproduce faster. If ya want better filtratin buy a filter for your powerhead they are cheap and you can add carbon. And for ugf's air bubbles are sufficient.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

:laugh: I didn't think about getting the carbon out. Perhaps I could just get some tubing and siphon it all out since it seems really light. Couldn't find any filters for the powerhead around here, maybe I'll look online or something. Oh, and thanks for filling me in on what they're supposed to do :smile:


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

No prob. just flush out the ugf every few mos. stick a hose down the tube and blast with water to get the debris out.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Raptor said:


> No prob. just flush out the ugf every few mos. stick a hose down the tube and blast with water to get the debris out.


 Thats alot of cleaning to do not to mention spreading nasty bacteria and wastes all over in your tank. Hope you transfer your fish out and have them in a container or bucket for a couple of days before putting them back in.

Too much trouble for me..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have never had a prob with em. I tried not having them. And my tanks are more problematic. I always changed filterpads 2 times a month and without them Thats where problems occured. Like spikes in ammonia.
Your tank can definately do without them. but I believe they are a plus. and are more stabil. Unless you have a wet dry filter which does this also.
I have never taken my fish out because of bad bacteria from ugf's. Actually
I do water tests after each cleaning and nothing remotely toxic.
If you are worried about the stuff going in the tank put your siphon over one tube and blast out the other side.
As for alot of work i think they are worth it.
To each their own.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

To clean under mine,I take a hose and run it down the tube and under the ugf a bit and syphon the waste out into a bucket.This has worked very well for me.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

icepick36m said:


> To clean under mine,I take a hose and run it down the tube and under the ugf a bit and syphon the waste out into a bucket.This has worked very well for me.


 You can also do that if you have reverse cycle on your powerhead instead of using a hose. BUt still, doesnt waste still come out through the gravel and clutter your tank? I've never succeded in just siphoning through the other tube without making a mess in the tank and cluttering up the water with crap.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

That fish shop Here ia a link that is very informative on ugf's.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I just move the hose slowly while it is syphoning (with the powerheads turned off ) Never had any problem with it clouding my tanks.


----------

